
Snapchat Founders’ Grip Tightened After a Spat with an Early Investor - JumpCrisscross
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/23/technology/snap-founders-evan-spiegel-bobby-murphy.html?_r=0
======
ScottBurson
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13721450](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13721450)

